# 686 jacket quality?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ehhh....mmm....NO

Arcteryx/Trew > Burton > Patagucc > 686....imho different classes presuming we are comparing the top of the line models for each brand. But unless you NEED or can afford the tech...get what is functional for your climate...and spend your $ riding on the hill will be much better $ spent


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Agree with Wrath. You get what you pay for. Over the years, I had 686, Patagonia, Westbeach, Arcteryx, Burton, Spyder, Columbia whatnot, cheap, expensive, all over the place. 

The lighter and more breathable, the more one pays. Question is simply, do you _need_ a high-tech jacket? A 686 will be fine for resort riding (once you get into bootpacking/touring? You want lightness and breathability).

Edit: Oh, exception is if you're in PNW. Since it rains cats n dogs there, get a roll of garbage bags instead . I was soaking wet even in Arc' outware ridin there in pouring rain


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

neni said:


> Edit: Oh, exception is if you're in PNW. Since it rains cats n dogs there, get a roll of garbage bags instead . I was soaking wet even in Arc' outware ridin there in pouring rain


What rain? I don't even notice anymore.


----------



## andynhamm (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I wear an Arcteryx Theta AR. My Saga bibs have been great too.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Honestly given the rather simplistic question I'd say you're 686 is fine for you. I don't mean that as a bash, just that you don't seem be asking the questions that really differentiate them other than cost.

If you do well under 50 days a year or aren't a rain or shine mindset I see know problem with 686 stuff. The real question is what you need in a jacket.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

f00bar said:


> Honestly given the rather simplistic question I'd say you're 686 is fine for you. I don't mean that as a bash, just that you don't seem be asking the questions that really differentiate them other than cost.
> 
> If you do well under 50 days a year or aren't a rain or shine mindset I see know problem with 686 stuff. The real question is what you need in a jacket.


yup.

I liked any 686 stuff i owned in the past. But i mean airblaster is the jam


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ehhh....mmm....NO
> 
> Arcteryx/Trew > Burton > Patagucc > 686....imho different classes presuming we are comparing the top of the line models for each brand


Hm, I'd order those
Arc/Pata > Burton > Trew > 686

But completely agree with this:


wrathfuldeity said:


> But unless you NEED or can afford the tech...get what is functional for your climate...and spend your $ riding on the hill will be much better $ spent


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SGboarder said:


> Hm, I'd order those
> Arc/Pata > Burton > Trew > 686
> 
> But completely agree with this:


No argument...but Trew fits my fatness better and keeps it drier in the PNW than the tailored arc/pata...for my needs.


----------

